# Books About Tractor Restoration



## ilovetractors (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I hope you can help me. I am looking for books about tractor restoration and I am a bit stuck. Which books about this do you guys recommend?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I gotta a pretty good restoration book for antique John Deere 2 cylinders but if you wanna restore something else it's pretty much useless cause there kinda unique


----------

